# new to loom knitting ...



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all...I am new to loom knitting ..but have been needle knitting for a while.....I got a gift card for Christmas so I bought the KB All N One but after doing some experimentIng I found it was too large and bulky for me so I exchanged it for the Marth Stewart one and it seems to be working our much better for me ... so far any way.I've been looking at some.of the work you all have been doing and if I can get only half as good as you guys I'll be happy! I'm sure I'll be back and pestering you all with questions .


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

rusti, from relocated Texan from Austin to CA. I am looking at the Martha Stewart loom kit in front of me that I bought back in Oct! Have put pegs in for two projects but have removed them. Bought cotton yarn to make a towel but that seemed so ordinary as I have knitted for over 70 years. I am in process of knitting hats for sons and grandsons and blankets for great grandchildren and thought loom knitting would be more sympathetic for my aging hands. Guess we just need to keep "The Eyes of T" on us and Bevo on through. Ione


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusti, welcome to the loom knitting addiction. There are lots of loom patterns on Ravelry and on the web in general. Since I started to loom knit, I've begun collecting looms just like knitting needles and gadgets. There are a variety of items that can be made with looms. The two hats in the picture were mae on a Knifty Knitter round loom. They could have been done on the Martha Stewart loom as easily.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Welome to the world of loom Knitting. I've been knitting for several years and loom knitting now for 4 years and I love it. I have all the different looms. Now I want to get some Cindwood looms. I also have the S loom and made a Blanket. Looking forward to seeing your work. Happy looming you both.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

welcome to the addiction of ooming. Enjoy! Can't wait to see you work. Happy looming.


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Well its still a work in progress but this is what I have managed to do so far (it is supposed to end up as a hat.)...there are a couple mistakes but all in all I think it's coming along ok ..


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You did a great job.


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess t might help to post the pictures. ......


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its looking good.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

How did you get your stitches close together? When I use the Nifty Knitter I use 2 strands but mine seems a lot looser! Yours look great.

I also bought the Martha Stewart loom but have yet to explore it. I made one hat on it but I think I can knit on needles faster.


Aunt Nay said:


> Rusti, welcome to the loom knitting addiction. There are lots of loom patterns on Ravelry and on the web in general. Since I started to loom knit, I've begun collecting looms just like knitting needles and gadgets. There are a variety of items that can be made with looms. The two hats in the picture were mae on a Knifty Knitter round loom. They could have been done on the Martha Stewart loom as easily.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just got my cinbwood looms and they are lovely to use, have made hats and slipper socks, having fun learning. Yours looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the looming world. I have only been doing it since last year but I am already addicted to it. I have many different looms already and I am enjoying every bit of it. Your doing great keep up the good work.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I would love to learn loom knitting but have no idea where to start to learn. Can anyone help?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Go to Youtube and watch some videos. Then take it from there. I would buy the looms from Hobby Lobbys. They are $14.99 and with the coupon it will be $9.26. Go to there website to print out a coupon. Also get yourself some acrylic #4 weight yarn and you will be set to go. Also use a piece of straw to put the yarn through as it will be easier to wrap the pegs.

Good Luck!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mercury said:


> I would love to learn loom knitting but have no idea where to start to learn. Can anyone help?


Go to YouTube, it is very good and makes it easy to learn. I did and now I am hooked on looming. :-D


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I knit and crochet, too, but I'm addicted to loom knitting now. If you go to YouTube and search for loom knitting basics, you'll find lots of videos with techniques and projects for beginners.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Rusti. Keep up the good work. You're doing great! After years of needle knitting and crocheting, I started looming, and I love it. It's much easier on these old hands and shoulders of mine. I love reading all the posts, and seeing the work done by the loomers on this site. Very encouraging group.


----------



## AgedLace (Nov 4, 2015)

In addition to all the wonderful videos on youtube, knittingboard.com under the "Learn" menu selection has both videos and written how-to's for looming. LionBrand also has a host of tutorials in it's "Learning Center" for the Martha Stewart looms which can be used for both loom knitting, as well as weaving. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear Agedlace, Thank you so much for the info on loom knitting. I really appreciate it. Have a Good Day.


----------



## AgedLace (Nov 4, 2015)

Glad I could help!


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

bonster said:


> How did you get your stitches close together? When I use the Nifty Knitter I use 2 strands but mine seems a lot looser! Yours look great.
> 
> I also bought the Martha Stewart loom but have yet to explore it. I made one hat on it but I think I can knit on needles faster.


You can use just one strand - avoid the e-Wrap.

Remember that there are 4 versions - I prefer the U-Wrap - The swatches in the picture are all done on the Knifty Knitters - 10 pegs - 10 stitches. You can clearly see the difference

Here is a video tutorial:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks - I'll check it out! I only do the ewrap.


Loomahat said:


> You can use just one strand - avoid the e-Wrap.
> 
> Remember that there are 4 versions - I prefer the U-Wrap - The swatches in the picture are all done on the Knifty Knitters - 10 pegs - 10 stitches. You can clearly see the difference
> 
> Here is a video tutorial:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at the video and will try the uwrap and then the flat stitch. The "true classic" one looks too time consuming.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am guessing that using the u-wrap I would need to use the larger round loom (I have the Nifty Knitter). Also I think I can still make the brim like I do with the e-wrap?

Thank you so much!


Loomahat said:


> You can use just one strand - avoid the e-Wrap.
> 
> Remember that there are 4 versions - I prefer the U-Wrap - The swatches in the picture are all done on the Knifty Knitters - 10 pegs - 10 stitches. You can clearly see the difference
> 
> Here is a video tutorial:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Buttons..love you cheeky penguin....&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

very nice. You are doing a great job.


----------

